# Spot the Difference



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Hello, two photos below of the Ducati i have had a couple weeks can you spot the difference, there are two, fred.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

second.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

On the second picture the front brake caliper has been repositioned behind the fork and the off side mirror seems to be missing.

Thats illegal isn't it.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Yep, both mirror's removed, and folk legs changed over left in right, right in left, this put's the calipers at the rear of the legs and gives a cleaner line to the front of the bike, move's it on a bit in style wise as well. fred.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Fred does the caliper/fork change affect the breaking, Had a mate who did this once and it wobbled like hell.


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

No, makes no diffrence on this bike, every thing fits perfect all bolt holes etc, the Mike Hailwood Replica i had had the same set up, The idea first came from Hailwoods Manx winning Ducati, his bike was set up in the same way in the late 70s, cheers fred ,


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

You havnt got a Mike Hailwood 250 "little six" Honda knocking about any where have you Fred?


----------



## Fred (Feb 23, 2003)

Gspotter, How i wish, How i really really wish. there was one in the back of my garage, i have seen the Honda thats in the Museam at the Bungalow, your print shows the bike stood at Crenk-ny- baa, a favorite place to watch the bikes come down from Kates cottage, there is an Hotel on the corner and a great place to be if your wating for the weather to pick up and the Racing to start. "Got any more" cheers fred.


----------

